# Anyone had symptoms just stop and still go on to BFP?



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi

Clutching at straws here, but I had my Day 3 transfer 10 days ago and have a blood test booked on Thurs . Up to Sunday I had really tingly tender (.)(.) and then it just stopped and now I have had AF type cramps yesterday and this morning... 

I never get any tenderness normally (first time ever) and was actually quietly hopeful that it was a good sign...

I know it will be another BFN on thursday  but hoped against hope that maybe somebody out there had a positive story with the same symptoms (or lack thereof)

   
Thanks
aissha


----------



## tans (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey Aissha, I have been the same.

I'm 11dpo3pt and about 4 days ago all symptoms stopped. My boobs have stopped being tender, no AF pains nothing. Yesterday I had AF pains started again lastnight but they were really bad! Woke up with them this morning and totally convinced that I was gonna come on.

I did a PG test( OTD Thursday) and its come back with a very very faint BFP. But now all symptoms have gone again and I feel totally normal. 

Its still early for you so don't give up hope yet just because your symptoms have gone. Sendiing  
Take care and good luck for Thursday
Tans
xxx


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you so much Tans    

fingers crossed for OTD Thursday that your BFP gets stronger   

no shall just have to focus on that     and maybe see if i can convince DH that I should POAS tomorrow morning  

thanks
aissha


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i am 2dp 3dt and already feel scared that ifeel totally normal. yesterday i felt happy and fat but today i just feel empty. is it all over already?


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi goldbunny,

No way  at 2dp3dt implantation is only just about happening (might not even be yet) so you should not worry yet, my achy (.)(.) didnt start straight away any how... and also lots of people have no symptoms at all and get BFP...     stay positive (easier said than done I know!)

AFM, I tested this morning and BFN   those clearblue digital are just mean with their big Not Pregnant written all over, think I prefer the little lines....

fingers crossed for everyone else 2wwing    
aissha


----------



## jillaz (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes me! Both times I got a bfp my symptoms stopped then I got my bfp. The time I got bfn I had cramps all the way through and spotting. Om 5+1 today and symptoms stopped for nearly a week and now the only thing I have is cramps and pulling and thats apparently normal!


----------



## Fizzybubbly (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that you got a bfn aissha     X


This was the same for me lads of symptoms then over last weekend it all stopped and I was really worried it was gonna be a bfn, then Monday pm they started up again and I got my BFP on Wednesday 

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

reading a post i put here 2 days ago. and one i put somewhere else this morning, it seems that early morning i feel more normal, not bloated, but by bedtime i feel more bloated/preg/happier. it could all be an illusion.


----------

